
Lisp for the Web (2008) - wheresvic1
https://www.adamtornhill.com/articles/lispweb.htm
======
lisper
I started writing something similar a while back:

[https://github.com/rongarret/BWFP](https://github.com/rongarret/BWFP)

If there's enough interest I'll pick it back up again.

~~~
serialdev
Please do, there is sadly not enough stuff related to lisp, specially valuable
stuff from people that were working during the AI boom. I for one would more
than welcome any thorough project/info from your perspective

~~~
lisper
OK, let me see what I can do. Anything in particular you'd like to see in the
next chapter?

~~~
serialdev
Well for me, I'm super curious about compiler development, and I think, in the
topic of this thread, maybe a chapter on writing a recursive descent parser
for JS? building a transpiler? or using lisp as a intermediary with LLVM IR?
somewhere where either DSL || "Code is data" and the true advantages of lisp
shine through, and I would love that from an experienced lisper. Also if you
could go into some use cases for tunable compilers that is seldom elaborated
when that is mentioned as a huge lisp advantage! Thanks for giving the
community your time in advance!

------
melling
“Lisp is actually a family of languages discovered by John McCarthy 50 years
ago.”

McCarthy was deep in the Amazon when suddenly out of nowhere...

~~~
craigsmansion
I know it seems like one of those Lispers' idiosyncrasies--"discovered"
instead of "invented".

I first heard it explained by Philip Wadler, and upon reflection it was one of
those "enlightenment" moments that Lispers always go on about: Lambda calculus
_is_ a discovery, and should we ever encounter an alien space-faring species,
we could read their programs in spite of their alien processing architectures
(given that they use a functional language, but let's face it, they have the
tech to cross space, they know what they are doing, i.e. they're in the
functional camp)

"Propositions as Types" by Philip Wadler, Strange Loop.
([https://youtu.be/IOiZatlZtGU?t=1678](https://youtu.be/IOiZatlZtGU?t=1678))

~~~
agumonkey
then you can add a layer of Kay "Lisp is the maxwell equation of computing"

I do agree that lisp being super tiny and quite mathematical at heart is
probably less a social invention than the rest.

------
tmalsburg2
Sounds interesting. Has anyone used the approach/stack described in the book
and can report on pros and cons? Edit: I'd be especially interested in hearing
opinions about ParenScript.

~~~
blihp
I'm doing dynamic web apps on a different stack but dabbled with doing web
apps in Lisp and found the tradeoffs to be quite similar.

Pro: rapid prototyping and development, excellent debugging capabilities (both
for your web app and network requests... can be extended to browser-side with
effort), your app can have capabilities that are difficult to implement with
static languages/frameworks

Con: small user community which results in limited selection of frameworks all
having their own quirks/limitations, when things break you're often on your
own, in dynamic languages performance often won't scale as easily or as far
vertically (the recommended approach is often to be sure your design can scale
horizontally)

------
phoe-krk
Part 2 on the Internet Archive:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20171109223946/http://msnyder.in...](https://web.archive.org/web/20171109223946/http://msnyder.info/posts/2011/07/lisp-
for-the-web-part-ii/)

~~~
jdormit
Thank you!

------
WalterGR
(2008)

Though the 45-page book was finished in 2015, according to
[https://leanpub.com/lispweb](https://leanpub.com/lispweb).

~~~
tlavoie
Yup, good book too. Still pick it up from time to time.

